# Virtual Pocket Watches And Clocks



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Just noticed that www.3planesoft.com has released a new version of its original "Lost Watch" screensaver, imaginatively titled "Lost Watch II":










The above pic is taken from my laptop with Mobile Intel 4 Series graphics chipset, set to native 1440x990x32-bit with low graphics quality and I'm getting an acceptable 20 frames per second. It looks beautiful when set to the highest quality but then the frame rate drops to an unacceptably low level on my machine.

Anyway, they have lots of other clock/pocket watch screensavers, all of which pick up the correct time and date from your PC. Lost Watch II looks like it might even do the correct moon phase as well. They're not free, but all are rather lovely and significantly cheaper than the real thing so, if you fancy a new pocket watch or clock, these might provide a quick fix


----------

